# The Forum wants me to buy Trevor's cars...



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ok, I guess @TrevP had a Lincoln MKX, but still.

So... are they still selling 2016-year vehicles as *new*, or was South Hills Lincoln just too lazy to ever update their ad?


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

LOL. I'm sure that's just the sort of thing people at this forum are likely to buy: a 2016 Lincoln Navigator 

Not only does the ad need to be updated, but someone needs to work on their ad-selection algorithm. Ads here should be accessory providers, detailing shops (wraps, coatings, etc), tire manufacturers (sporty tires, eco tires), and so on. Maybe even phone ads, for people whose phones have an old bluetooth that doesn't work well with the Model 3, lol  If they're going to advertise cars, it should at least be other EVs...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I like the thought that a Lincoln dealer is helping to subsidize a Tesla Forum for us.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

garsh said:


> Ok, I guess @TrevP had a Lincoln MKX, but still.
> 
> So... are they still selling 2016-year vehicles as *new*, or was South Hills Lincoln just too lazy to ever update their ad?


Stay away from the Lincolns... just sayin'


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Haha, they were always great with car commercials  Even in the old days:


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Eventually Lincolns will be EVs too. If Ford doesn't go bankrupt on ICE first.

Most road vehicles will be EVs eventually. EV operating costs are about 1/3 ICE, and as battery costs fall EVs cost less to build eventually.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

1. why would you ever expect ethical behavior from a car dealership?
2. why would this be of interest to tesla owners?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kort677 said:


> 1. why would you ever expect ethical behavior from a car dealership?
> 2. why would this be of interest to tesla owners?


I'm not sure which post you're replying to. But, as for point #2, I made sure to post this topic in the "Off Topic" forum.

I just found it funny that the forum happened to show two advertisements for the car Trevor had just bought, and the one he had just traded in, both of which were also white.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

garsh said:


> I'm not sure which post you're replying to. But, as for point #2, I made sure to post this topic in the "Off Topic" forum.
> 
> I just found it funny that the forum happened to show two advertisements for the car Trevor had just bought, and the one he had just traded in, both of which were also white.


it's surprising that someone as connected to the forum as you are doesn't understand how the ads on the forum are generated. sadly for the ones who purchased the exposure advertising an ICE on forum like this is a complete waste of their resources


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Thunder7ga said:


> Being someone that also has run forums in the past (and present -- but a new one)....I know how much work it is to do these types of things, especially with this platform (which I also run) from v1x to v2.x. Great job.





garsh said:


> I'm not sure which post you're replying to. But, as for point #2, I made sure to post this topic in the "Off Topic" forum.
> 
> I just found it funny that the forum happened to show two advertisements for the car Trevor had just bought, and the one he had just traded in, both of which were also white.





kort677 said:


> it's surprising that someone as connected to the forum as you are doesn't understand how the ads on the forum are generated. sadly for the ones who purchased the exposure advertising an ICE on forum like this is a complete waste of their resources


Keywords my friends, it's all about the content and keywords.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kort677 said:


> it's surprising that someone as connected to the forum as you are doesn't understand how the ads on the forum are generated.


And... what gave you the impression that I don't understand "how the ads on the forum are generated"?


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> And... what gave you the impression that I don't understand "how the ads on the forum are generated"?


Context and tone are often missing in text online, so it's easy for people to (hopefully innocently) draw incorrect conclusions based on false assumptions. It's sort of a flaw in the medium more than maliciousness, usually.


----------

